
Stephen Wolfram's 60th Birthday AMA IRL - tosh
https://www.twitch.tv/stephen_wolfram
======
ptrott2017
[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/474114788](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/474114788)

Birthday AMA - is very interesting - both the discussion of computational
intelligence as part of language design at the start but especially the wide
range of questions asked and answered.

The live CEOing vids are also an interesting insight for those interested in
how wolfram and mathematica are developed.

------
kwoff
Kappa

